# Schalthebel für kleine Hände gesucht



## c3pflo (12. Juli 2020)

Liebes Forum,

mein Sohn ist 4,5 Jahre alt und hat gerade sein zweites Rad von uns bekommen, ein Kubikes 20S MTB. Er ist zwar noch einen Hauch zu klein dafür (105cm), konnte aber sofort super damit fahren. Mit einer Ausnahme: Das Cockpit. Er hat recht kleine Hände und kam weder mit den verbauten Brems- noch mit dem RevoShift-Schalthebel gut zurecht. Ich habe gerade die Bremshebel getauscht gegen Tektro 510, die perfekt passen. Jetzt braucht es aber auch noch einen anderen Schalthebel, der RevoShift ist VIEL zu dick und total im Weg der Bremse, außerdem schafft er es zwar aufs kleinere Ritzel zu schalten, aber nicht in die leichteren Gänge... Was fällt euch denn für eine Alternative ein für die 8-fach Microshift-Schaltung am Kubikes? Gibt es GripShift-Hebel, die nicht so fett werden zum Schalthebel hin und leichter schalten?

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## Toolkid (12. Juli 2020)

Sowas?





						microSHIFT SL-N08 CNC Daumen-Schalthebel - für Alfine / Nexus - 8-fach
					

microSHIFT ▶ CNC-Daumenschalthebel für Shimano Alfine / Nexus Inter 8.




					www.bike24.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (12. Juli 2020)

Die von Sram kann man besser greifen. Wichtig ist, dass sie "MRX" Shimanokompatibel sind.
Dann bleibt aber das Problem mit dem Bremshebel.

Wie wärs mit Triggern?


----------



## c3pflo (12. Juli 2020)

Danke für eure Vorschläge. Ja über Trigger habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber ob die wirklich leichter zu drücken sind? Gibt es da irgendwas spezielles für Kids in 8-fach?


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Juli 2020)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Vorschläge. Ja über Trigger habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber ob die wirklich leichter zu drücken sind? Gibt es da irgendwas spezielles für Kids in 8-fach?


Leichter sind Trigger eher nicht gerade das schlagen in leichtere Gänge braucht auch da Kraft! Auf dem 20" haben wir auch ne SRAM Gripshift aber 10fach... Damit geht das Recht gut. 

Last ihn üben vor den Sattel abzusteigen dann passt das Rad auch


----------



## Ivenl (12. Juli 2020)

Trigger sind definitiv leichter als Drehhebel, aber von der kognitiven Seite für die Kids natürlich schwerer zu bedienen. Wir haben xx1 Drehgriffe am kubikes und die funktionieren trotz winziger Hände ohne Probleme.


----------



## daniel77 (12. Juli 2020)

Trigger ab X0 aufwärts haben einen verstellbaren Daumenhebel. Wenn Trigger dann die.


----------



## joglo (12. Juli 2020)

Hi, wir habe die Bremshebel auch, die sind top...
aber halt nur für ein Anfängerbike mit 14 oder 16" Rädern und ohne Schaltung!
Egal welcher Drehgriffschalthebel, mit den Hebeln wird das nichts...

Also mit anderen Bremshebel würde ich folgendes zu Drehgriffschalthebel sagen:
Sachs Wavey gibts noch Shimano (Microshift) kompatibel in 8fach die gehen OK, klassische 8fach Gripshift STR600/800 gehen ohne Modifikation viel zu schwer für Kids, MRX keine Ahnung wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel besser, Sram x0/x9 Drehgriffe sind top aber nur 9 bzw. 10fach und halt nur mit Sram Schaltwerk.

Als sehr einfach zu bedienende Trigger fallen mir nur mal die alten Deore 510Shifter ein, allerdings auch schon 9fach, da hatte ich mal welche auch an einen Kinderrad die gingen wirklich butterweich.
Oder wie empfohlen neuere Sram x0 usw., wie oben schon erwähnt, nur Sram kompatibel und halt >=9fach.

Einfache 8fach Schalthebel die zu den Bremshebeln passen und kinderleicht zu bedienen sind kenne ich nicht  

Der empfohlene Microshift Daumie ist Schmarrn, da das spezielle Modell für Alfine-Nabe ist. Gibt es, schwierig zu bekommen, auch für 8fach normal Shimano kompatibel, geht dann knackig präzise (habe die selber an einem Bike) aber ergonomisch nix für Kids mit kleinen Händen.


----------



## c3pflo (14. Juli 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> Hi, wir habe die Bremshebel auch, die sind top...
> aber halt nur für ein Anfängerbike mit 14 oder 16" Rädern und ohne Schaltung!
> Egal welcher Drehgriffschalthebel, mit den Hebeln wird das nichts...



Ja, da hast du wohl recht.. War allerdings auch mit den zuvor verbauten Promax-Hebeln schon so, die haben auch kaum darüber rausgeschaut..



joglo schrieb:


> Als sehr einfach zu bedienende Trigger fallen mir nur mal die alten Deore 510Shifter ein, allerdings auch schon 9fach, da hatte ich mal welche auch an einen Kinderrad die gingen wirklich butterweich.
> Oder wie empfohlen neuere Sram x0 usw., wie oben schon erwähnt, nur Sram kompatibel und halt >=9fach.
> 
> Einfache 8fach Schalthebel die zu den Bremshebeln passen und kinderleicht zu bedienen sind kenne ich nicht



Meinst du z.B. die hier?








						SL-M315 RAPIDFIRE Plus Schalthebel 2-fach, 3-fach, 7-fach, 8-fach | ROSE Bikes
					

Die SHIMANO SL-M315 Rapidfire Plus Schalthebel bieten dir weiche und g




					www.rosebikes.de


----------



## c3pflo (14. Juli 2020)

Habe jetzt mal per Kleinanzeigen dieser hier angefragt:








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Reutlingen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Würde wirklich gerne die gut passenden Bremshebel behalten, damit er gut und sicher bremsen kann. Mal sehen, vielleicht kommt er ja mit Triggern besser zurecht..


----------



## joglo (14. Juli 2020)

Flo1234 schrieb:


> Meinst du z.B. die hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, ich hatte mal einen Deore SL-M510 9fach an einem Kinderrad, der war sehr leicht zu drücken.
Sowas wie hier








						Shimano Deore Schalthebel SL-M510 9gang Rechts Trigger Shifter wie NEU  | eBay
					

Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Shimano Deore Schalthebel SL-M510 9gang Rechts Trigger Shifter wie NEU bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				



Aber wenn ich ansehe wie weit die beiden Hebel auseinander sind, bei dem von Dir rausgesuchten ja fast noch mehr, frage ich mich gleich wieder ob das für Deinen Großen mit den kleinen Händen passen wird?  Vielleicht eher nicht? 
Du kannst ja mal probieren, aber eventuell suchst Du Dir lieber nen Laden wo Du zurücksenden oder geben kannst?

Edit: die LX 8-fach kenne ich noch von früher, nix was ich empfehlen würde, auch nicht in Punkto Haltbarkeit (dann lieber noch die 8fach STX oder XT aus dieser Zeit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

